# Need a new duck call



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Well I was out hunting for honkers and ducks last week thursday and after a very unsuccessful day of hunting we decided to call it a day. So after we packed up all the dekes I got into my truck and forgot to take off my lanyard, and low and behold I slammed the door on my duck call. Need less to say that it doesn't really make a ducky sound anymore. On a positive note the duck call that I had was only a $15 haydel special so not a big loss.

So here I am again asking what duck call I should be getting, from what I have heard there are a few out there that are real winners.

Foiles Timber Rattler
RNT short barrel
RNT Original Acrylic
Echo XLT Timber
Zink XR-2
Zink Power hen

Just wondering what would be the best call to get, keep in mind that calls that I listed are just ones that I have heard are good. Feel free to let me know what you think is the best, and just so you know I hunt alot of flooded fields, and some wooded pond areas.

Thanks in advance for the help guys.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Zink Power Hens stick like no other call I've ever used. Had the XR-2 and really liked it alot. Sold it cause I thought the Power Hen would be better. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Alex


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Well then I suppose the power hen and the XR-2 can be rules out unless I hear otherwise, but that is the last think that I want is for a call to stick on me out in the field.


----------



## the hillbilly (Oct 30, 2006)

turkishgold11 said:


> Well then I suppose the power hen and the XR-2 can be rules out unless I hear otherwise, but that is the last think that I want is for a call to stick on me out in the field.


Hey man, I bought a Zink XR-2 a few years back before he really started selling them in the magazines and that has been my #1 call ever since. It sounds like no other call I have ever blown...and I have blown almost all of them. I've hunted with Phil Robinson before here in LA and he has personally customized me a commander call, but still even yet he will tell me to blow that paralyzer when we're working birds. It is by far the best call I have ever owned and Fred is good about tuning them for you over the phone if you call him. Everyone blows a call a little different, but lucky for me, Fred blows about the same air as I do so he tunes it right over the phone to where I like it and then sends it on back to me. As for it sticking, ANY call will stick if you are hunting in nasty weather. If you're looking for an almost perfect old mallard hen sound, invest in the XR-2 Paralyzer...you won't be sorry. :beer: just my 2 cents...
Chad


----------



## r_b_burg (Dec 24, 2004)

I would suggest you take a look at OutKast Calls. They are on-line. They make hand turned wood calls. The woods and craftmanship are top notch! I've always got guys looking at my calls. They stand out from the acrylic and molded calls. Good luck on the search. Just my .02


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Well from what I have heard the RNT and echo calls are the way to go, however the short barrel is hard to call with unless you are and experianced caller which I am not. I am not that great of a duck caller and have a hell of a time ripping of a feed chuckle, so I am not in the market for a call that I will have to learn all over again with.


----------



## OTDRSMN (May 17, 2005)

I have used an RNT short barrel for a few seasons now and would have to say if you call alot, it sticks ALOT. I dont know about an acrylic, mine is a Coco. I will choose something else for MY next one. Hope this helps some ??


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Definatley the Foiles Timber Rattler, thats my favorite duck call by far...

You should blow them all side by side at cabelas or a place like that and narrow them down and figure out a call you will really be happy with

Ridge


----------



## shawncaron (Oct 31, 2006)

I 2nd that the foiles timber rattler is also by far my favorite call , any of the zinc calls are pretty good also. javascript:emoticon(':sniper:')


----------



## chrispbrown27 (Jul 29, 2005)

Why not buy another Haydels? They are as ducky sounding as it gets and the price is great. I also have fallen in love with the Duck Commander Miss Salty. Nice and raspy. Or even a Yentzen, still a good call. I bought a Power Hen and was not impressed at all. I also have an RNT that just hangs on the lanyard cause I spent too much money on it and refuse to leave it at home. I will admit that I don't mind dropping a lot of cash on a goose call, but for some reason every high end duck call I have tried just doesn't compare to my Haydels, Duck Commander, and Yentzen. 
Chris


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

well to all those guys that think I should go to a store and just try out a bunch of different calls to see what fits me best, well that just won't work. I live and WA and the closest cabelas is about 10 hrs away in Idaho, not to mention the fact that the Cabelas in ID is the only decent sporting goods store that is remotely close to my location.

Now that that is out of the way, I have pretty much narrowed it down to either the RNT original acyclic or the Foiles timber rattler.

Which call do you guys think is better?


----------



## shawncaron (Oct 31, 2006)

foiles timber rattler 99 out of 100 times . best sounding call there is , ninc calls are also good .true sound is the best sound and you get that in all foiles calls.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Feather Duster all the way, cant beat it for the price!!! k:


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

guess i'm cheap but...my dad and i watched a competition caller in cabelas in mitchell one time. We talked to him and said, "no offense but that competition call sounds nothing like a real duck." He agreed totally. So we asked if he used those type of calls when he hunted and he turned to the shelf and pulled off a Haydel's Red Leg. Said he used that. We each bought one. $20. They sound great. I have another buddy who bought one. I've had it for about 5 yrs and have had tons of luck with it.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I would go with the Feater Duster Duck call, it is UNREAL. Just my two cents. Try it once and see how loud this baby is, and yet its able to get really low sounds out of it as well. Can't beat this call for the price just my two cents. You could get two of these for the price of other calls and its the same category call as the high dollar calls. Just something to think about.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Well thanks for all the help everyone, I ended up going to a sportsmans warehouse and fot and RNT original.

Again thanks for all the input.


----------



## poodidly (Jun 26, 2008)

TIMBER RATTLER


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I have an acrylic primos wench and I love it. Has two diffrent pitches. And you can pick one up for under $75. I would also look into winglock calls. They have some nice ones. Go to a sporting goods store and try a bunch of them out. Scheels, Cableas, Gander Mountain, and Sportsmans Whare House all of calls available to try out before purchasing.


----------

